# Roses Work in Progress -- Take 4?



## TerryCurley

I decided to start a new thread. Sometimes when a thread gets too long it is annoying.

I am going to do that Gary Jenkins tutorial picture again but I decided I needed practice painting roses first. I've yet to paint one on canvas that I'm happy with, something that I would be proud to send to my OLDER Sister Rose (who has criticized me my whole life, Yet Love her dearly). So I've been practicing on some card paper.

So I spent the last few hours practicing making Roses. Here is the results from first to last (another that I did but it was too many).


Spoiler












Spoiler












Spoiler












Spoiler












Spoiler


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

that spoiler tag sure makes it fun..keep them fertilizin' Terry! they're soon be blooming good!  You're doing great!


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Each one gets better! Great job Terry


----------



## Erilia

I like it :vs_love:
You have such a talent with mixing colors :biggrin:
Can't wait to see more of it :laugh:


----------



## leighann

Of all flowers, I think roses are horribly hard to draw. I just decided last night I need to practice drawing flowers more. 

I love the progression pics...really shows the color blends. :biggrin:


----------



## TerryCurley

This is the picture I'm sending to Rosey. I just finished it.:biggrin:


----------



## Melody Jeoulex

It's like i want to touch [email protected]@.....incroyables! magnifique! I love the whole thing


----------



## FanKi

You are doing it so great Terry! I love seeing your improvement :3

I'm sure she will be happy to recieve it ^^


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you Luna and FanKi. You both are too kind.:kiss:


----------



## Eddieblz

Very well done. The photo look's alright to me.


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you Eddie


----------



## Sorin

A few input, T:
Now that yer using the brush like a maleable blade do you see my meaning from prior input? 
Learn to load more than one color on yer tools per stoke. Adds interest.
You tend to not quite go deep enuff into the shadows. Note the lack of definition to the white rose & that the pink's shadows have no blues/greens. Think about laying in a thin underpainting layer into which you can top with the colors yer using now.


----------



## TerryCurley

Sorin said:


> A few input, T:
> Now that yer using the brush like a maleable blade do you see my meaning from prior input?
> Learn to load more than one color on yer tools per stoke. Adds interest.
> You tend to not quite go deep enuff into the shadows. Note the lack of definition to the white rose & that the pink's shadows have no blues/greens. Think about laying in a thin underpainting layer into which you can top with the colors yer using now.


Hi Sorin,

You have helped me a lot. Yes I absolutely understand what you are meaning by using the brush as a malleable blade...This has certainly changed my style and I'm loving it! Thank You.

I do load more than one color on the brush often. Check out the little blobs in the upper right hand corner of the picture. Those had many colors on the brush at once. The picn flower was loaded with pink and white over a red underpainting.

Totally agree with you when you say I don't go deep enough into the shadows on the flowers. I'm working on that. I think one of the problems is on the white rose I used a light grey as an underpainting where I should have used a darker more contrasting color.

True I did not use any blue or green in the pink rose, I guess a dab would have enhanced it.

Sorin you have been a treasure house of knowledge. I told a friend of mine that I feel like I'm in Artist Puberty. Leaving the juvenile stage and entering in to a more mature stage of painting.


----------



## chanda95

Nicely done Terry! I love the composition. Two thumbs up!


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you Chanda. I have to admit the composition is not mine, it is from a Gary Jenkins picture. I've been following him on facebook, he is unbelievably good and very marketable. He usually sells one of his paintings for about $1,800. Asancta put me wise to him and I'll be always grateful.


----------



## TerryCurley

*Here is Take 5.*

I wasn't happy with the last one. The Roses were not distinct enough. These roses are a little better. Still not where I want to be, but I'm not doing this one again. This is the one I'm sending to my sister Rose, for really this time.


----------



## leighann

So how much do u hate roses now?? :wink:

Even though I have drawn them a few times, I would just about rather draw anything else. They are hard!!! :vs_whistle:

We are our own worst critic, and I think it's gorgeous, Terry.:biggrin:


----------



## chanda95

Super nice Terry! I like these roses a lot better. So pretty. I know it will look gorgeous hanging on the wall.


----------



## TerryCurley

leighann said:


> So how much do u hate roses now?? :wink:
> 
> Even though I have drawn them a few times, I would just about rather draw anything else. They are hard!!! :vs_whistle:
> 
> We are our own worst critic, and I think it's gorgeous, Terry.:biggrin:


Roses are hard to paint because if you mess up the peddles run into each other and what you end up with is a colored circle, as you have seen in many of my attempts. I should have started with an easier flower. Nope I'm not done with roses yet, just with my sister's picture. My next picture is going to have roses in them. I'm going to keep at it until I feel good about it.


----------



## Erilia

I love the way you did the petals, it's like if I touched them they would be all silky and soft :biggrin:


----------



## TerryCurley

Thank you Erilia. Chanda and Leighann. I'm getting better with the roses but the texture for the flowers came a just a little too feathery. I would have liked it a little more if they were more mat. But this is the one I'm going to send. I'm working on another one I promised a friend of mine that lives in New York. It's the one under the WIP - 8/18/15.


----------

